# What is my proxy address & port?



## Dark master

I'm at school and I want to use Firefox instead of Internet Explorer.

But I can't connect to the internet using Firefox, because the proxy is not yet configured.

How can I know what proxy address and portnumber I should use? I can't see what proxy address and portnumber Internet explorer uses, cause the connections tab and some other tabs are missing.

according to www.whatismyproxy.com my proxy is: 1.0 enac01.amsterdam.nl:3128 (squid/2.5.STABLE6).

and according to www.ioerror.us/ip my proxy server is located at 145.222.138.150

I've tried "1.0 enac01.amsterdam.nl" with port 3128 and "enac01.amsterdam.nl" with port 3128 but Firefox says it can't find the proxy server.

When I use 145.222.138.150 as proxy address I get "The proxyserver refuses connections" no matter what port number I use.

Can anyone help me out here?


----------



## apj101

cant you just ask your IT admin

Im sorry but we cant really help you more than that due to the forum rules


----------

